# USB Power during sleep



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

How can i enable usb power during standby? I just reinstalled windows on my acer netbook and it works on that. But on my HP Pavilion dv7 6163us laptop i can not charge my phone when the computer is in standby. I can however charge my phone when my computer is in Ubuntu, in sleep mode. What setting/registry entry am i missing? ive gone into power management, ive gone into the devices usb settings and chose to enable power during sleep. i read somewhere about the setting needs to be set in BIOS. but if it were BIOS keeping it from charging, wouldnt that be true in Ubuntu as well?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

There is no setting in the BIOS to control power settings for USB ports.

Open Device Manager.
Expand _Universal Serial Bus controllers_.
Double-click the first _USB Root Hub_.
Click the _Power Management_ tab.
UNTICK _"Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power"_
Click "OK" button.

Repeat the same steps for all the other _USB Root Hub_ entries.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

pip22 said:


> There is no setting in the BIOS to control power settings for USB ports.
> 
> Open Device Manager.
> Expand _Universal Serial Bus controllers_.
> ...


Thanks but those are already unticked. I wasnt to clear in my op but i meant to say that lol. Does the fact that they are usb 3.0 have anything to do with it?


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello? bump


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

Nobody wants to help me? ... ok then


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is nothing to help you with. Standby turns off all non-essential power like USB ports.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> There is nothing to help you with. Standby turns off all non-essential power like USB ports.


 
Then why on my Acer aspire one D250 does it charge my phone during standby when they both are running windows 7?

I dont mean to sound snappy but i just dont see how two machines running the same OS have different results.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Two different computers do different things different hardware and setup.
But are you sure the laptop is on standby while it charges the cell phone?


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Two different computers do different things different hardware and setup.
> But are you sure the laptop is on standby while it charges the cell phone?


 
But is the OS not the "God" of the hardware? does it not control it and make it do what it says? lol

And you said different setup, which means i should hopefully be able to setup my Hp the same way. Right?

And im pretty sure it is, it flashes the power light and its what i clicked on in the start menu.

I just feel theres gotta be a way to do it on my HP. 

Thank you for your repy. Maybe simple brainstorming will come up with the solution.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

BIOS controls the hardware. Perhaps on computer has a setting in bios to allow power to come from the USB in sleep or hibernation mode. I have no idea unless we know the make and model of your machines and the settings features in BIOS on each.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The extent to which software (BIOS and the OS) can control hardware is always going to be limited by what the hardware permits. If the hardware manufacturer decided that a particular feature is not to be controlled by software then there is nothing that any software can do about it.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

JackBauer_24 said:


> BIOS controls the hardware. Perhaps on computer has a setting in bios to allow power to come from the USB in sleep or hibernation mode. I have no idea unless we know the make and model of your machines and the settings features in BIOS on each.


How do i go about listing settings features in BIOS just go into BIOS and list everything?



LMiller7 said:


> The extent to which software (BIOS and the OS) can control hardware is always going to be limited by what the hardware permits. If the hardware manufacturer decided that a particular feature is not to be controlled by software then there is nothing that any software can do about it.


This i can understand. however why does UBUNTU allow USB charging during sleep but not windows? wait let me reboot and double check this...


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok, i failed to post anything recently because i didnt have any new information. But just now, i put my computer into sleep mode and it charged my phone. The only thing different is that it was plugged in. So i unplugged it and tried again and what do ya know, it didnt charge. so im guessing its in a power profile, anybody know what exactly it is? i cant seem to find anything.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Perhaps that's the rub, if it's in when "shut down" then it retains power and if not, it won't.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

djaburg said:


> Perhaps that's the rub, if it's in when "shut down" then it retains power and if not, it won't.


Well, if i have it plugged into the AC adapter, without my phone being plugged in, and place it into standby, then plug my phone into the USB port, it WILL charge. 

However, if i am running off battery, place it into sleep mode, then plug phone in, it will NOT charge.

I began digging into the registry, and i noticed there are 4 different types of sleep states S0-S4 and im wondering if there is a registry entry that says "On battery use S4 but on AC use S3" kind of thing. So im gonna google my heart out today and i'll post back if i find anything. Thanks guys for all your help, it really gets me brainstorming when i have people to converse with so thanks for your help!!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

While I enjoy a good tech puzzle, it sounds like a lot of work just to charge a phone.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

djaburg said:


> While I enjoy a good tech puzzle, it sounds like a lot of work just to charge a phone.


Hahaha, well not really, cause my parents are divorced, and when i go to my moms, i dont have a charger, just a data cable, and if i can charge my phone with the cable why buy anything? Plus i too enjoy a tech puzzle. And this one doesnt seem THAT hard, just gotta find it. 

In my recent googlings, supposedly in BIOS there is Power Management>Sleep state but my HP doesnt have that even after updating BIOS. Honestly my HP laptops never really had much BIOS settings, i think HP locks things out. 

But there has to be a registry entry or something telling the OS to use S1 or something when the machine is plugged into ac. Its really strange, i think its more a bios thing, but for now im gonna just plug in my laptop then standby and plug in my phone


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

It could be anything. It might even be that windows does not support that feature, and acer installed something to make it do so. For example, my old desktop didnt charge anything during sleep mode and especially not when off, but my custom build does charge in sleep and even when the computer is completely turned off.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> It could be anything. It might even be that windows does not support that feature, and acer installed something to make it do so. For example, my old desktop didnt charge anything during sleep mode and especially not when off, but my custom build does charge in sleep and even when the computer is completely turned off.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the reply! 

Did you read my previous posts? I narrowed it down to a sleep state, windows has 4 different sleep states S0-S4 and my guess is inside the BIOS it is programmed to go into say S1 or S2 sleep state which allows USB power to remain on only when running on AC power, i think its in the BIOS cause ive diseccted the registry over and over :banghead: and cannot find anything telling it which sleep state to use weather on power or battery, so i might email HP and ask them about it. I dont know if its just me, but there isnt much in the BIOS. i remember my Toshiba having a heck of a lot more options.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, from an elevated cmd prompt type:-
powercfg -a (press enter)

This will tell you what sleep states are supported:-

(copied from Shawn WF)

System Power State S1
System power state S1 is a sleeping state with the following characteristics:
Power consumption Less consumption than in S0 (sleep off) and greater than in the other sleep states. Processor clock is off and bus clocks are stopped.
Software resumption Control restarts where it left off.
Hardware latency Typically no more than two seconds.
System hardware context All context retained and maintained by hardware.

System Power State S2 
System power state S2 is similar to S1 except that the CPU context and contents of the system cache are lost because the processor loses power. State S2 has the following characteristics:
Power consumption Less consumption than in state S1 and greater than in S3. Processor is off. Bus clocks are stopped; some buses might lose power.
Software resumption After wake-up, control starts from the processor's reset vector.
Hardware latency Two seconds or more; greater than or equal to the latency for S1.
System hardware context CPU context and system cache contents are lost.

System Power State S3
System power state S3 is a sleeping state with the following characteristics:
Power consumption Less consumption than in state S2. Processor is off and some chips on the motherboard also might be off.
Software resumption After the wake-up event, control starts from the processor's reset vector.
Hardware latency Almost indistinguishable from S2.
System hardware context Only system memory is retained. CPU context, cache contents, and chipset context are lost.

System Power State S4
System power state S4, the hibernate state, is the lowest-powered sleeping state and has the longest wake-up latency. To reduce power consumption to a minimum, the hardware powers off all devices. Operating system context, however, is maintained in a hibernate file (an image of memory) that the system writes to disk before entering the S4 state. Upon restart, the loader reads this file and jumps to the system's previous, prehibernation location.

If a computer in state S1, S2, or S3 loses all AC or battery power, it loses system hardware context and therefore must reboot to return to S0. A computer in state S4, however, can restart from its previous location even after it loses battery or AC power because operating system context is retained in the hibernate file. A computer in the hibernate state uses no power (with the possible exception of trickle current).


State S4 has the following characteristics:
Power consumption Off, except for trickle current to the power button and similar devices.
Software resumption System restarts from the saved hibernate file. If the hibernate file cannot be loaded, rebooting is required. Reconfiguring the hardware while the system is in the S4 state might result in changes that prevent the hibernate file from loading correctly.
Hardware latency Long and undefined. Only physical interaction returns the system to the working state. Such interaction might include the user pressing the ON switch or, if the appropriate hardware is present and wake-up is enabled, an incoming ring for the modem or activity on a LAN. The machine can also awaken from a resume timer if the hardware supports it.
System hardware context None retained in hardware. The system writes an image of memory in the hibernate file before powering down. When the operating system is loaded, it reads this file and jumps to its previous location

Some laptops are marketed as having power on for usb during sleep, Toshiba call it powershare.. check with HP for your model.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

jenae said:


> Hi, from an elevated cmd prompt type:-
> powercfg -a (press enter)
> 
> This will tell you what sleep states are supported:-
> ...


 
Thank you very much for the information!! It appears that S1 and S2 are not available on my machine, just S3 hibernation and hybrid sleep. I will now send HP a support email asking them the same question i asked here. 

I am just extremely confused as to what is causing the USB ports to remained powerd on when on AC power but powered off during Battery power, i wonder if its hard coded into the firmware.. Well i guess only HP knows this, thanks again for the added information. i appreciate it


----------

